# Looking for a Villa in a good area - 3 BR close to shopping in the 160 - 180 range



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

Looking for a Villa in a good area - 3 BR close to shopping in the 160 - 180 range. I am looking for something with a bit of a back yard (Grass) that is expat friendly...Ive checked Better homes, but their web site shows very few pictures of the properties.


----------



## mogyc (Apr 1, 2008)

dalts said:


> Looking for a Villa in a good area - 3 BR close to shopping in the 160 - 180 range. I am looking for something with a bit of a back yard (Grass) that is expat friendly...Ive checked Better homes, but their web site shows very few pictures of the properties.


I live in Arabian Ranches and have done so for 2 years, it has everything there. Al Reem villas which are about 2,200 sq/ft are currently renting between 110K to 140K depending on the number of installments you want to pay the rent over. For your kind of budget you could get something bigger.

All the villas have gardens, grass might be there but maintaing is a challenge. Some have lake views, some closer to the shops than others, golf club with bar within the scheme and all sections have swimming pools and playgrounds.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Arabian Ranches is the best bet, email this guy.

[email protected]


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Arabian Ranches or Dubai Silicon Oasis (Emirates road is easy access to everywhere)


----------



## stuartjohn (May 2, 2008)

The Lakes in Emirates Hills has a bunch of new villas that are renting now. Great lifestyle with pub and restaurants plus gym in the community. Very close to SZ


----------



## dalts (Feb 2, 2010)

stuartjohn said:


> The Lakes in Emirates Hills has a bunch of new villas that are renting now. Great lifestyle with pub and restaurants plus gym in the community. Very close to SZ




Wow ...thanks....I think I found something...will know in a little while.

I did go to the Arabian Ranches...Very nice..I am focusing on that area..

Thanks to all for your help


----------



## udifi (Jan 29, 2010)

what about hospitals??


----------



## paul burton (Feb 13, 2010)

*on the move*

hi all, we live in Cyprus but are looking to escape this backward country but do not want to go toback uk , so we would like to get some idea of areas to live in dubai,,,
I have a wife ,90 year old dad and 2 big dogs, poss job in dubai ,what is sz someone was talking about,,,,????


----------



## Klondike Mike (Feb 13, 2010)

*Family Living - Close to Abu Dhabi?*

Good Morning, 

I will be moving to UAE in March with my family (wife +7 year old boy), working in Abu Dhabi (east side, near Sas Al Nakhl Island) and am looking for a villa neighborhood that is family friendly, where my boy can ride his bike around and play with other kids in as near to absolute safety as possible.

I want to keep my commute to under 45 minutes, so I am open to living in Dubai. 

Dubai also seems to have the best deals from a purely "Gulf News Classified" search aspect, and the Emirate Hills areas seem nice through the Google Earth fly through. 

Can anyone comment on any developments in Abu Dhabi (Khalifa City or Green City) or Dubai that are family friendly, and within the 45 minute commute range from eastern Abu Dhabi?

Respectfully, 

Mike


----------



## Klondike Mike (Feb 13, 2010)

*Any Luck?*

I am moving in March and am also searching for a villa in a family friendly area, within 45 minutes of Abu Dhabi.

Do you have and recommendations in the 160-100K AED Range?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Will have to disagree with you guys, Jumeriah is still the place to be....

(But my mates in Silicon and Arabian do disagree with me....)


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

I am sure someone will come back and tell me i am talking rubbish, but I have been living here for a month now and do the Dubai to Abu Dhabi run two or three times a week and I don't think it is possible to get a place that is close to Dubai that means you only have a 45 minute commute. Driving from Dubai to Abu Dhabi takes on average 90 minutes or so, depending on where in Abu Dhabi you are going.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As much as I dislike this place.... DG (as long as you are not leaving from 6:30 am to 9 am and coming from 5pm until 8pm) you can get out and on the highway lickity split and can make it to/from Abu Dhabi in about one hours time going the 155 km or so without getting flashy flashed by the camera once you reach the pavement change. I make the drive four days a week and have it down to right under an hour. The gardens that are by the Ibn Mall seem to be a bit nicer and I do think there are some villas in that area.


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> As much as I dislike this place.... DG (as long as you are not leaving from 6:30 am to 9 am and coming from 5pm until 8pm) you can get out and on the highway lickity split and can make it to/from Abu Dhabi in about one hours time going the 155 km or so without getting flashy flashed by the camera once you reach the pavement change. I make the drive four days a week and have it down to right under an hour. The gardens that are by the Ibn Mall seem to be a bit nicer and I do think there are some villas in that area.


You need to give me some driving lessons Jynxgirl!!!!!!!


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Definitely less then an hour by setting cruise control at 140 in Dubai and 160 in AUH.
And Jnxgirl from where did you get 155kms  ?


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

Helios said:


> Definitely less then an hour by setting cruise control at 140 in Dubai and 160 in AUH.
> And Jnxgirl from where did you get 155kms  ?


I said I would end up being corrected!!!!!
I must admit, I am driving from Festival City at the moment, so that probably adds 15 to 20 minutes to my journey. 

I am still getting used to how fast you can break the speed limits by. Do you slow down for the cameras or do you just fly by them at 140 in Dubai and 160 in AUH?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

138 to be on the safe side and 158  But honestly,'my' car does not have cruise control so I look down and oops, I am going 145 and 'FLASH' (a few times now  I will hate when those tickets come in). Dubai cameras are too close and no room for error, but abu dhabi side where the pavement changes, you will learn the cameras and they are quite far apart and you can easily see them. 

Now, I have seen motorcycles zip past at 200km + an hour.. no problem with flashing


----------



## Big Bazza (Oct 22, 2009)

That is a clever trick, flashing at 200KPH, do they keep their hands on the handle bars!!!!!!!!

Sorry bad joke!


----------

